# First IGH rear wheel



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

It lives. 
I have to tighten the spokes - but SA 5 speed - 2 rings up front - Looking forward to less hassle and no mud/weed induced shifts.









I should have it on bike by next week - school starts tomorrow... work!!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*It works!!*

Due to the pandemic and a spring break where I could not go anywhere - I have the wheel on the bike!!!

I went on a 15 mile ride Sunday (1/2 beach 1/2 bike path) and I have never been happier - It works!!

STURMEY ARCHER RX-RK5 5-SP DISC HUB - Surley Pugsley - Framed rim and tire. I cannot notice the drag at all - I am rather strong. After about 20 minutes of riding it skipped in 3rd - - put it in second gear and realigned the yellow lines and never had a problem after that.

It took 10 years of wanting to build this to finally getting it done.








Still want to make a track-lo-cross fixed gear - and I do have a fisher frame sitting around...


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't see 2 rings up front or a tensioner. Did you skip that? Personally one of the things I like about an IGH is being able to set it up single-speed style. I've got an 8 speed on my Troll, and sometimes I wouldn't mind more gears, but I don't want to add the hassle of a derrailer. 

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I have not set the dingle yet - I works well single speed style.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Weinerts said:


> I have not set the dingle yet - I works well single speed style.


When I hear dingle, I think manual shifting with no derrailer. Is that the plan? Just curious because that's my plan with my 2 speed hub. Current heating is fine on the road, but lousy on climbs. I want to set up a new bike with two chainrings and put a 2nd cog on the hub. Either way, nice looking wheel. I love my 8 speed wheels. I might make a single spotted set, but I don't know if I'll ever make a cassette style wheel.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Vassago Jabberwocky that has a 3 X 9 on it (old XT friction shifters) and I have the move the chain by hand (stop and move it up) and foot (down) when riding. 
I love that bike soooo much - and even more now that my wife loves riding it!! 

She just leaves the chain in the middle ring. 


The rear cog on the SA rear hub would only take a single speed (bmx) chain. So I don't have a tensioner that will work unless i put a few shims on an old derailleur for it to clear the master link. 

But with the old derailleur and the wheel all the way forward - it works between 22 and the 32. 

I would only use the granny gear if I am in the mountains in adventure mode - we go to June Lake CA at lot and there are so many trails to explore and on the pugs with a good climbing gear - the world is there to explore.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*The stable*


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

That's quite a collection. Don't know if the five speed is the same, but I'm using a Shimano cog on my 2 speed Sturmey Archer hub, so I can still use an 8 speed chain. That would let you use a derrailer if that's what you want to do. My hub has a little dust cap /spacer thing where the cog goes, and I'm pretty sure I can pop that off and put a 2nd cog, one dished , one not, which, combined with two chainrings up front, should let me swap two gearing choices. That's my plan, at least.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Major stress on hub..*

Ok updates -

I have been riding the bike around a bit and took it on a major adventure today in June Lake CA.

Rode from the pumice mine road back to our condo down canyon (about 6 miles is all - but on some deep pumice 4x4 trails - and some really amazing singletrack around the ski area.

Some grunty climbs (the pugs has traction). I did not need the small cog - but the hub works. Great - well - there is a clunk/crunch from time to time I cannot pinpoint.. I did a very high torque / hi watt short climb on it and it did not explode. We are good to go.

I will try to get into the granny gear and give an update on the clunking.

I had to add longer pulley bolts in the rear derailleur with some spacers to make it clear the bmx chain on the bike. the single speed chain was all I could find that would fit on the cog that came with the hub.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*and*

Yes that is a wine cork keeping the rear derailleur from clunking the cable boss for the hub.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Just an update - the small cog has a wicked amount of chain suck - and is not usable. 
I am plan now on going back to no derailleurs and putting a 22 or 24 (if I can find one) cog on the back. 

We did a huge climb day today and I was good without the dingle. Tired as heck - but fun!!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

No luck finding the 22 or 24 in stock anywhere around here - well - I only looked at one shop where I have a store credit.. 

I dug through the parts bins - and found an old Shimano Freewheel that I had taken apart and the top cog (25) is just a bit smaller than the SA cog.. 

I dug through the tool drawer (I really need to organize my crap and not have a general drawer for "drills") and found my grinder bit for my dremel tool. 

15 minutes later and presto it fits - I clamped the SA 18 cog on the 25 and then dremelled out the metal leaving the 3 splines to fit the hub. It took a few more turns on the wheel to get it to fit - but it is snug - and the lock-ring snapped in place - no play in the cog. 

I will take a photo when I get it back on the bike tomorrow afternoon. I should have a good climbing gear - but no top end - but on the Pugsley... fast is not the goal. 

Where we are going - we don't need roads.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

One small update - I had to make a spacer - the shimano cog is thinner than the SA - so now it is installed - I have to pull a link out of the chain and will have pictures soon.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Live*


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

First ride - 5th gear is now the ride around gear. Good spin and you are going about 10 mph. 4th and 3rd are good for hilly roads - Not going to win a triathlon with this setup.... 

However - first is awesomely low! My son (14, 5'9" 123lbs) climbed some solid hills with it yesterday no problems. Hub seems to be holding his torque okay. 

I will take it off road soon and see what it can take as far as power input (I am 6' -and 229 lbs and I like lifting heavy things). 

Supper happy about it right now.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Did a 8 mile beach ride - soft sand (and I found a gopro) - and everything worked great!! 

Aside from dropping the chain a few times - I think I have it lined up now. The narrow cog and wide chain. I will put on a narrow chain and see if that helps when I have a chance.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Did a great explore ride this morning (what this bike was made for). Mission Trails on some of the very old fire-roads out of Oak Canyon before you get to the military sign. 

Saw a great rattle snake - and tons of dear tracks and fresh sigh (poo) and got a slow leak and now i have a big fat front flat. 

Bike was perfect - there is a really steep climb out of Oak back to the Grasslands. I have cleaned it from time to time on the Pugsley - I was going good and the chain popped off again. I did some hard sprints earlier - and thought the adjustments were good enough. Not so. 
I think that under high torque - the bend in the cog, and flex in the frame and the thinner cog and the thicker chain - all lead up to it popping off 

SO 

1) I could put the small 1/8 cog back on and run the 22 in the front. (I have not done the math to see ratios) 
2) I could put a 9 speed chain on and tighten things up that way.
3) I could put a coaster brake hub on the thing and forget about it. 

What do you all think I should do to fix above mentioned problem...


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

I just did the math - 
22 X 18 (26.5 gear inches in 3)
is the same as 
32 X 26 (26.6 gear inches in 3). 

Might solve the chain falling off problem..


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a quick update - I bought new tires and am waiting for them to come in Surly Lou on the front and Surly Nate on the back. 

The 22 X 18 works amazing!! 

I only got about 3 blocks before my rear tire blew out - 3 year old tubes, and a fat tire with shot sidewalls on the rear... 

I had to use the derailleur as a chain tensioner - if it works for a few rides I will break the chain and get it spot on.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*First Ride*

New tires (Lou in the front and Nate in the rear) tubeless on the front - and frustration and cussing - could not get the rear tire to seal - used a tube on the rear.

3 mile morning ride and it all seems to work great - no drag - no skipping - no hassle - easy shifting...

Okay will take it off road this weekend - and see how it deals with full power.

Weinert


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Power down!! 
I put all my beans into a hard climb in 1st and 2nd and all power to the wheels!! 
Not a skip or anything. So far I am impressed. 

3rd gear has a skip in it -but it has had that from the first ride.. 4 speed hub is fine with me 
1 2 4 5 - who needs 3rd.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay - I know other people are reading this a bit - so I assume someone else cares.. 
But after a long ride with lots of different climbing - downhill - and flats.. 

1st is a good climbing ratio! I can get over all the hills without loss of power (Mission Trails, SD) 
I did a few fire-road stand and hammer in 4th and 3rd (the skip seems to have gone away) - and It was great. Low speed high torque turns did not kick the chain - and the only thing that stopped me was accidentally hitting the twist shift in a fast washout - to steep climb. I wish the shifter had a stronger click (not sure what to call it) it turns very easily. 

I am going to leave it alone for a few months before I adjust anything else - so see how it lasts. I will update if you all care. (I love this kind of thing myself).....

Coaster brake is next for the pugs.. Maybe this summer....


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh - the bike weighs a TON - I picked up my buddies Salsa Bucksaw - and holy smokes the pugs needs a diet. Oh well - so do I!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Getting better all the time*

First power snow ride - 
June Lake California - 
Really nice short 5 mile ride on first day up here.

Climbs great - lubed chain - now it is very quiet - 3rd makes a noise again.

The biggest drawback - HEAVY! BUT adventure is its name - not speed..





















Tomorrow I am going to tow my daughter on her snowboard - hope to have video of that..


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Update - still works - second day of pounding and still rolling perfect. 
Whoot whoot!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Hub Worked in snow amazing!! - deep powder - my Avid cable brakes froze - hub never missed a shift or a click. I would like a shifter with more click to the shift - it is easy to panic and roll from 1 to 5 without much effort.

AND dropper post was stuck down most of the ride... hard to climb on ice without smooth power... Either altitude or cold (most likely both) but it will not stay fully extended and slowly slides down...


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay!!
I have been rolling this hub for at least 6 months now - IT IS HEAVY!!

I thew out the dropper post. I am going to put the 26 tooth cog on the bike on in a few weeks - and get a 32 front - and get the 2 x 5 thing going.

The low gear - is good - but because the hub feels likes I am riding with a 45lb plate on the back of my bike - I need just a few more teeth. 

Cheers!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Just a quick comment - if you don't oil a bmx chain for a while - your Pugsley starts to sound like a bulldozer or Panzer. 
The sound is fitting to the bike - but I know it is wearing my cogs quickly!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Update - been abusing the heck out of the hub - and the wheel. Hub is fine - but I broke the rim this weekend. Turns out when you blast down a flight of stairs... that last one... well so - experiment over for now.

The nimble beast is going single speed for a while until I decide to build a new rim.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I loved the cork.

But I hate that you had to hang a der on an otherwise simplified bike.

I have piles of fat rims if you are in need of a replacement.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah the derailleur has two purposes - 
1) I want to have 2 rings in the front - and put a 26 tooth on the back to get some real tractor gears. However - I broke the middle ring a while back and have not bothered to get another one (or look in the parts bin for another one). 

2) was I was playing with a lot of different cogs and it was easier to mess with. 

I have my pre IGH wheel to put on - but I might get out the wooden mallet and "fix" the rim and replace the few broken spokes. There is not a lot of pressure on the fat bike rim - I just need to limit my inner 12 year old.


Thanks for the offer of the rim - I have a few as well - finding the hour to put the rim together is the hard part. 

One of the benefits of having a bike hoarding problem is that I always seem to have a bike that works so sometimes it takes a while to fix one when it breaks. I have a nice Trek Stasche - which has no soul - but - it is legit 20lbs lighter than the pugs in its current config. (that hub is an anchor). 

We went for a nice 20+ mile ride this Labor Day and it is snappy!! I prefer the pugs in that the traction and explore aspect of the thing makes it my ideal bike.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Just for the record - I rebuilt the wheel and ditched the derailleur - it was so solid. 

However - on a hard steep climb in 1st gear- I broke something in the hub. It was skipping bad after that.. I will see if I can take it apart and see if it will work. 

I think that I am going to it take it apart - and see what is going on..


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok it was good. Nothing wrong. Did a great ride this morning and no skips. 

Wheel is not as right as I would like... Maybe time next week to true it up. 

I want to get that 4.6 on the rear, but need to get a half link or change cogs around to make it work - the wheel needs to be all the way forward to get it to work. 

Fun project. 



Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Bike in current Gory!Photo of bike


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay Phase two for the 6 people that follow this thread -
I had to fix the skipping in 3rd problem - 1 of the main pawls was out of space - BUT i took the whole hub apart and but it all back together (with some minor cussing and maybe 3 days of walking away from it). 
IT WORKS!!!
I have to take it apart a little to ATF it - but I will do that when I get another break from schoolwork. 
In the mean time I also built a coaster brake version of the same hub, 
I also found a 20 tooth rear cog - updates soon!!!


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay Bike update - I bought a coaster brake version of the same hub to 
a) steal the internals and put them in the disc hub
b) ride a coaster brake MTB

I got a 20 tooth cog - and still running 22 front. 

AMAZING!! 

Riding down hill is a bit pucker fest - but once I got it down - it is like riding in the snow!! 

No singletrack descents for this bike - fire road downs only for now until I can figure out the skid/ trail save.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

We did the sweetwater loop from the old steel bridge with some short climbs and one long one up to the tiki hut. 
Came back down the single track around the hill above the reservoir 

in short - coaster did great other than one very rutted corner where I could not keep traction slowing down. 

I am loving the gear and the lack of brakes!!!!


----------

